# St. Augustine June



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would personally trailer just to give yourself more options. I highly recommend checking out bings landing which is just south. Nice boat ramp, good fishing, and a great bbq place owned by a local guide who's a good guy. Plenty of fish to be caught


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

Try Salt Run. Launch at the Yacht Club.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...10dd0cd0a49d52!8m2!3d29.8863229!4d-81.2865932


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for the input, looking at Google..seems the airport area would be pretty good as well. Bings Landing seems to be a bit of a jaunt but will keep that in the back of my head. What kind of structure is Salt Run? Oysters?


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Launch your boat right across from comanche. There is a public boat ramp. Then run north towards guana state park. The west bank north of the airport is awesome! Go explore. The bottom will be mud and oysters throughout. At high tide fish will push up towards the spartina grass. June is kinda slow typically. Fish the early morning or the evenings for best bit.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Financekid1 said:


> Launch your boat right across from comanche. There is a public boat ramp. Then run north towards guana state park. The west bank north of the airport is awesome! Go explore. The bottom will be mud and oysters throughout. At high tide fish will push up towards the spartina grass. June is kinda slow typically. Fish the early morning or the evenings for best bit.


Sounds good, thanks for the detailed info. I was hoping to keep my boat at the Camachee Harbor and run out of there. Was planning on fishing creeks and oysters so it looks like that is good ground nearby.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Thanks for the input, looking at Google..seems the airport area would be pretty good as well. Bings Landing seems to be a bit of a jaunt but will keep that in the back of my head. What kind of structure is Salt Run? Oysters?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Launch at Vilano Ramp right there. Short runs to lots of creeks off the ICW. Just watch for idiots in the ICW especially early in the am. Plan your trip right and you might catch a flood tide down there.. I'd at least look for a tide 5.3'-5.5' plus. The bigger the better. Nice thing about the flood down in St. Augustine compared to up north is the grass around the perimeter of the flats is typically shorter when entering onto the flats while poling, which helps.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Looking at tide charts it seems I will not be able to take any advantage of high tides. All the Majors occur in the middle of the night, during daytime hours looks like I will mostly be fishing falling tides to low tide. So more than likely will be keying in on oysters.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Looking at tide charts it seems I will not be able to take any advantage of high tides. All the Majors occur in the middle of the night, during daytime hours looks like I will mostly be fishing falling tides to low tide. So more than likely will be keying in on oysters.



Sounds good. Work the early morning bite during summer when the water is cooler too. Top water along grass edges and mouths/flowing current when the water is higher (incoming or outgoing).

For low tide try and catch a few hours prior to dead low and a couple hours after for the low tide.

That should keep you covered.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Great, thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Shane Sloane (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm a local. I prefer to fish oyster beds back in creeks. Low tide is my preference


----------

